# Can't open nat type even after opening ports!



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't seem to open my NAT type on my xbox no matter what i do. i havent noticed any problems with my NAT type until just recently. I've had to open my xbox's NAT type before and it worked but it wont seem to work now. it could be the new router but i dont know. I am using a linksys wrt320n wireless router on a wired connection to my xbox and a motorolla SBV5220 SURFboard modem that was provided by my isp which is time warner cable. and im using an xbox 360 elite but i dont know if that really matters. 
i've tried opening my ports on my router to my xbox while using a static ip adress on my xbox but that didnt work. i called xbox to see if they could help and we reset my modem and router several times but that didnt work because they didnt have any other suggestions. i contacted my isp and they sent someone out to check everything but all he did was replace our old cable with a thicker one which of course didnt help. and i tried contacting linksys but they were no help at all.
so if anyone could provide me with any help that would be GREAT! thanks!


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

oh yeah and the nat type is staying at moderate. please help!


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

come on someone please help! any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate to be a pain, but the XBOX folks answer questions in this section:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/

Here is a step-by-step that may help:
http://www.360-hq.com/xbox-tutorials-18.html


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

af3 said:


> I hate to be a pain, but the XBOX folks answer questions in this section:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/
> 
> Here is a step-by-step that may help:
> http://www.360-hq.com/xbox-tutorials-18.html


oh ok thanks. i wasnt sure which topic to put it under. but nah even that didnt help :/ thanks anyways. does anyone else know of anything that might work?


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

i just moved this topic but my problem still hasn't been solved. PLEASE help! http://www.techsupportforum.com/f14...n-after-opening-ports-515663.html#post2901432


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

please connect the xbox to your modem directly, this way we can rule out the modem.

Sometimes the modems come with NAT to, so it might be possible that the modem is playing up.

please give it a go and let us know how it went


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

bwolfje said:


> Hi,
> 
> please connect the xbox to your modem directly, this way we can rule out the modem.
> 
> ...


i did that but it wouldn't let me connect to it immediately i had to restart it a couple of times to get it to let me connect to it. but the nat was open when it did connect. im starting to think its a combination of the router and modem that is causing the problems.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you post a screenshot of the page where you forwarded the ports in the router?


----------



## Xboxplayer (Aug 29, 2010)

Jason09 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the page where you forwarded the ports in the router?


well ive found out its apparently not a port forwarding problem i guess because i havent oppened any ports and my nat type is open. but it only seems to open when my xbox is on the ip adress 192.168.1.101... does anyone know why this might be?  this becomes a hassle because whenever we have to restart the router i have to make sure my xbox is the first thing to connect to the internet otherwise another computer takes this ip address causing a conflict between it and my xbox. so if anyone knows how i might be able to fix this please let me know


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

In the router, there should be a LAN/DHCP page. On that page, it would be best to make sure the DHCP server is enabled, and also for the computers to have network settings set to obtain an IP address automatically. This should prevent further IP address conflicts.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have DSL? If you it's likely the modem that's the problem.


----------

